# Fair Isle / Norwegian worsted weight knitted ski hat - "North Star Hat" - in sizes for youths, adults and XL adults



## twostrands (Sep 22, 2012)

Here's a link to the North Star Hat pattern PDF:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/north-star-hat

Here's a link to the North Star Kit (with printed pattern):
http://www.kidsknits.com/store/northstar_hat.html

Here's a link to my blog post for this design:
http://twostrands.wordpress.com/2012/07/07/two-new-hat-designs-in-hegre/

$5.00


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

It's just beautiful, twostrands.


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Your patterns are beautiful.


----------



## twostrands (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## EvaQ66 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

